# Schlechter Service-Support vom Carver-Vertragshändler FahrradXXL



## Baar22 (13. Mai 2014)

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich einen Achsbruch an meinem Laufrad "Sunringle Charger" festgestellt.
Da das Bike noch in Garantie ist wurde der Vertragshändler FahrradXXL kontaktiert, anschl. das Laufrad als Reklamation eingeschickt.

Die Auskünfte seitens FahrradXXL bzw. Sunringel sind sehr spärlich, nur auf wiederholte Anfrage kommt vielleicht eine Rückmeldung.
Und nach nunmehr *4 Wochen* seit das Laufrad verschickt wurde kam immer noch keine klare Aussage bzgl. Liefertermin, Erstattung, Garantiefall, etc...und das während der laufenden Bike-Saison. Auch eine klar formulierte E-Mail hat hier keine Verbesserung nach sich gezogen!

Hatte jemand schon einmal das selbe bzw. ähnliche Erfahrungen mit FahrradXXL oder Sunringle direkt???


----------



## piilu (13. Mai 2014)

Liegt wohl eher an Sunringle hier hatten doch einige Probleme als die nippel getauscht wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2014)

Guck mal was mim ICB so abgeht, dann wunderst du dich nicht mehr


----------



## rsem (14. Mai 2014)

Ist schon krass was manche Firmen für ein Kundeninteresse haben. Da frag ich mich für was es da eigentlich Garantie gibt? 
Ein guter Bekannter hatte mit denen auch schon mal Kontakt und war extrem unzufrieden, die geben einfach keine Infos raus.
Das ICB haben sie abgegeben, am Festival/ Gardasee waren sie nicht, ........


----------



## scotty03 (14. Mai 2014)

Finde das ist die schlechteste Art mit den Kunden umzugehen.
Erst Mega Werbung machen, und dann den Kunden wenn's mal Probleme gibt nicht unterstützen.
Wenn es ein Bewertungsportal gäbe, dann von mir den Daumen nach unten.
Dran bleiben, so was darf sich der Kunde nicht gefallen lassen


----------



## Baar22 (15. Mai 2014)

Da trotz mehrfacher Anfrage keine Rückmeldung kam, musste aufgrund des fehlenden Laufrades eine verbindlich gebuchte Tour storniert werden!!!

Traurig dass das Kundeninteresse bei FahrradXXL Walcher bzw. Sunringle wohl keine Bedeutung hat!!!
Einen weiteren Kauf bei FahrradXXL wird es somit nicht mehr geben!!!


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schon viel ärger mit sunr. wegen den nippeln.
da das über den Hayes Vertrieb läuft und der nicht weit weg ist bin dann persönlich dort hin. 
die LR waren nachher schlechter als vorher. such mal den sun charger pro thread.... da hab ich mich schon ausgekotzt.

wäre ich da nicht selber auf der Matte gestanden hätte das wohl locker 8 wochen gedauert.


----------



## Pintie (11. Juni 2014)

Wer sich die Wartezeit aufs ICB verkürzen willl...

kicktipprunde zur WM
http://www.kicktipp.de/mtb-news/tippuebersicht


----------



## Chris0711 (12. Juni 2014)

Hier meine Erfahrungen zu Hayes und Walcher.
Hayes: Hatte letztes Jahr meine Laufräder zum Tausch Nippel Alu auf Messing engeschickt. Ging reibungslos und schnell. Hatte allerdings hinterhertelefoniert um die Dringlichkeit zu betonen.

Walcher: Bisher gute Unterstützung. Hatte vor 2 Wochen einen Speichen/Nippelbruch. Kontakt zu Walcher wegen Reparatur/Garantie aufgenommen, die habe die Teile bestellt, bin hingegangen und wurde innerhalb einer Stunde gewechselt und zentriert. Soweit so gut. Jetzt die Einschränkung: Hatt im Vorfeld betont das ich wieder Tape montiert haben will da dies ja dazugehört (hatte Hayes damals gemacht) und als ich die Felge abgegeben habe der Hinweis das der Nippel noch im Hohlraum ist. Wollte das Tape nicht abziehen damit sie sehen das es dazu gehört.

Leider wurde weder der Nippel entfernt noch ein adequates Felgenband/Tape montiert. Die haben ein Tubeless Felgenband von Mavic verwendet, was ich für nicht ausreichend/passend halte. Hatte das daheim gegen Tape getauscht. Knapp daneben ist leider auch vorbei.


----------



## nighty2k (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Baar22

als Mit-Leidensgenossen möchte ich dich herzlich dazu einladen, meine Leidensgeschichte nachzulesen :-D
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fully-beratung-fuer-unentschlossenen.628817/page-3

Nachdem ich zwei mal bei XXL war..... teilweise stand mein Bike 6 Wochen dort und kam defekter zurück als ich es abgegeben habe.....
z.B. mit zwei ganzen Reifen hingebracht, mit einem kaputten Reifen mit Dornen drin zurück geholt WTF......

Kleiner Tipp.... wende dich über das Kontaktformular auf der Carver Seite direkt an den Carver Service....
Ich bekam innerhalb von 24 Stunden ein Rückruf von einem Herrn H. , seines Zeichen Product Manager MTB der Fahrrad XXL Group welche übrigens die 100% Mutter von Carver ist ;-)

Er kann das dann auf direktem Dienstweg mit der Hayes Performance GmbH.... dt. Partner SunRingle klären.....

Nicht vergessen dich in der Mail schön über deine XXL Filliale zu beschweren, die müssen ja auch mal wissen was bei Ihren Partner so abgeht..... 
Welche war es denn? mainz?

VG


----------

